
MBA hiring: Back with a vengeance - Fortune Management - atularora
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2011/01/14/mba-hiring-back-with-a-vengeance/
======
onteria
The potential bias causes me to doubt the article statistics. Take for
example:

"More broadly, a recent survey of executives, managers and recruiters by the
Graduate Management Admission Council (GMAC) found that 64% of them plan to
hire new MBA grads this year, an increase from 60% last year."

The GMAC administers the GMAT, a test used by top business schools as a means
of evaluating potential candidates. With this in mind, a positive looking
survey would be favorable to them. "Look here! MBA hires are up! Now's a great
time to get an MBA! You'll want to take the GMAT before you apply!" type of
thinking comes to mind. I'd rather see someone besides GMAC or an academic
institution doing these studies, but the question would be who.

------
bsg75
Now we have two problems.

